# the beagles



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

the rabbit season is on us, and it looks like its going to be a good one.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ready to get the girls out!!!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been seeing tons of bunnies this year! The population seems to be on the up trend. Took opening day off work.. can't wait!!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

My girls can't wait either!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

yes,lots of rabbits. been getting things in order. dog shots,cut nails,flea & tick meds, first aid kit, ammo, tomato paste, stuffing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What?! No french onion soup mix?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice pic of the beagles (My favorite dog)... looks like they're reading to go.

Here's a pic of one of my favorite beagle pics: (Not my dog).

... had a beagle when I was young.... continue thinking about getting another, but just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are 2 of my hounds...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I loved to hunt deer, squirrels, birds, varmints, but my fondest memories are hunting with my two beagles, Cricket and Ringtail. Both of these gal's were roto routers when it came to busting the bunnies out of brush or briars and then retrieve them after the shot. Always let them sleep on the back seat of the Suburban on the way home. As tired as they were at the end of the day, they always had enough energy to eat before falling asleep.
My son shot the first bunny over Cricket and twelve years later shot the last one she ran. Fond memories indeed.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

here are some pup pictures, nutters redtick kennel crossed with big creek blueticks.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We have a new recruit this year! 13 month old male we picked up a month ago. Been taking him the the steubenville beagle club to run the last 2 weeks, and so far he hasn't disappointed. The only real concern is HE'S FAST! Works out ok on those nice, mowed fields, but being in the "real" rabbit world is gonna be a different story. We'll probably take our old dog out with him a few times, but for the most part, he's retired at 13 years old. New chapter this year. Hopefully lots of happy endings!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! This brings back memories! I cut my hunting teeth w/beagles on rabbits. When I was a kid my best friend's Dad ran beagles, was a member of the local beagle club and everything. Eventually he gave my friend a dog of his own, one that was a mix of "field trial" blood and "gun dog" blood. In other words, an accident! That dog would hunt his brains out, and produced lots of bunnies for us. Of course he was willing to fight anything, including a Rottweiler, if the opportunity presented itself!


----------

